# New to My Freemasonry



## mhamilton5591 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello, I am a unaffiliated Freemason, having demitted several years ago. I was told by a pastor of a church I belong to that my fraternity was not compatible with the faith. I now feel after much thought that, was his opinion but disagree with his thinking. Now I wish I had not demitted, but some in the the lodge I was a member would not accept me back due to the demit. I also am a 32 degree Scottish rite mason.  Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you,


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 11, 2016)

As long as your demit was in good standing you may petition any lodge you like. If your former "brethren" won't accept you back, approach another lodge.


----------



## mhamilton5591 (Dec 11, 2016)

My Demit was in good standing. Thank you Brother JC!!


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Dec 11, 2016)

Every success with this Brother. Sorry to hear about your old lodge. I would say a man willing to examine his conscience and heart and change his course because of this reflection (esp twice) sounds like a good Freemason to me.


----------



## flameburns623 (Dec 11, 2016)

If you are in good standing, you are free to petition a neighboring Lodge.


----------



## mhamilton5591 (Dec 12, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Every success with this Brother. Sorry to hear about your old lodge. I would say a man willing to examine his conscience and heart and change his course because of this reflection (esp twice) sounds like a good Freemason to me.



Thank you Brother


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## mhamilton5591 (Dec 12, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Every success with this Brother. Sorry to hear about your old lodge. I would say a man willing to examine his conscience and heart and change his course because of this reflection (esp twice) sounds like a good Freemason to me.



Thank you for your reply


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 20, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. Hope everything works out.


----------



## mhamilton5591 (Dec 20, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum. Hope everything works out.



Thank you, Glad to be aboard


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Matt L (Dec 20, 2016)

Greetings and Merry Christmas.  Your demit was issued to you as a member in good standing. You just need to petition another lodge for affiliation and jump through the hoops.  Are you a Southern or Northern Jurisdiction Scottish Rite Mason?


----------



## mhamilton5591 (Dec 20, 2016)

I am in the Southern Jurisdiction. A good brother in my former lodge wants me to reapply, and probaley all would receive me back into the fold except for maybe one or two who would hold it against me for leaving. But I fully support all the tenets of freemasonry, and my oaths I have taken, Thus far are sacred to me. I love the brotherhood and  want to come back


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## mhamilton5591 (Dec 20, 2016)

Merry Christmas Brother, to you and your family!!


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## mhamilton5591 (Dec 20, 2016)

I also demitted from the Scottish Rite also which was a mistake


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 23, 2016)

mhamilton5591 said:


> Hello, I am a unaffiliated Freemason, having demitted several years ago. I was told by a pastor of a church I belong to that my fraternity was not compatible with the faith. I now feel after much thought that, was his opinion but disagree with his thinking. Now I wish I had not demitted, but some in the the lodge I was a member would not accept me back due to the demit. I also am a 32 degree Scottish rite mason.  Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you,



Welcome to the group here. It is always good to see new faces about.


----------

